# Got one



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

Shot this spike Sunday morning at 40 yards on my new food plot. Happy to have some meat in the freezer!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good spike!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

good eatin


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Good deal there! 
I saw a good spike Saturday afternoon on the way to my tree. Was hoping he'd show up, but nope.... Had a legal buck that I prolly wouldn't have attempted to shoot come out 60 yards direct down wind. He didn't like things and went the other way.


----------

